# Fun activities for kids?



## Geekella (Aug 18, 2010)

My halloween party this year will have more kids than I'm used to. I usually just have two of my nephews attend, but this year we will have anywhere from 5 to 10 kids, depending on how many people confirm that they are going. I definitely want the kids to have fun and make some memories. 

There are the classics like making them dig in peeled grapes that feel like eyeballs, and a halloween version of pin the tail on the donkey, but I would like some other ideas!

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Geekella (Aug 18, 2010)

*Does this sound fun for kids?*

I'm trying to think of different fun activities for the kids that will be attending my halloween party this year. (Ages range from 4 to 9, and anywhere from 5 to 10 kids might be attending)

I was thinking it could be fun for them if we bought each attending child a small pumpkin and have them paint it? 

We could get disposable ponchos so they don't ruin their costumes, and set everything up on a table outside. We could provide paints and extra adornments for their pumpkins. And obviously they would take them home, as this party is happening on the 15th and the will still be two weeks left of Halloween. 

I think that as a kid, I would have enjoyed that. But I'd still like yall's opinion on if you think kids in general would enjoy this activity. 

Thanks!


----------



## HalloCat (Jul 31, 2016)

The pumpkin painting is a good idea. You can even give out a trophy or ribbon for the best pumpkin. Classics like apple bobbin (or donuts hanging from strings) are always fun. Carnival type games can be fun as well like ring toss, spin the wheel, fortune telling, etc.


----------



## Geekella (Aug 18, 2010)

HalloCat said:


> The pumpkin painting is a good idea. You can even give out a trophy or ribbon for the best pumpkin. Classics like apple bobbin (or donuts hanging from strings) are always fun. Carnival type games can be fun as well like ring toss, spin the wheel, fortune telling, etc.


awesome ideas! Thanks!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I "second" the donuts on strings idea - it's always fun whether you are the kid doing it or the kid watching it! 

If your group of kids like races, you could buy some wooden spatula spoons at the dollar store, along with some of those ping-pong-ball sized eyeballs. Divide the kids into pairs and have one start racing while holding the spoon out with the eyeball balanced on it. Then have that person reach their teammate & transfer the eyeball to the teammate's spoon, then the teammate races to the finish. 

You can also play "pumpkin bowling" if you have a decent sized yard, pass out glow in the dark light sticks & have a dance party, you could make this great "Pitch for the Witch" game - https://www.pinterest.com/pin/175429347963660986/

Also, something I've done before - look at the dollar store for Halloween printed paper straws. Cut up a ton of them into inch-long sized pieces, then buy a few packs of Halloween colored pipe cleaners, also from the dollar stores. Let the kids "thread" the straw "beads" onto the pipe cleaners to make necklaces, bracelets, rings, crowns, etc. My kids always have fun with this one. 

Also don't discount having some piles of Halloween stickers, crayons, orange & black construction paper and maybe some washable markers on a table for kids to occupy themselves.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I like to give the kids creative things to do, but if you don't want mess I understand, but if you're okay with it I think painting pumpkins is a great idea. Dollar store makes cheap fake ones for a dollar if you're on a budget.

Also DIY mask kits, getting some markers/feathers/sequins to stick on them. 

Making a bean bag toss would be super easy, you can either cut holes in a poster board or card board, give out little party favors for certain colors that get tossed through. You can get some air dry clay and let them make their own monsters. Get things like pipe cleaners and googly eyes they can press into them.


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

You could do a pinata. They go over pretty well and there are a lot of options out there for Halloween ones. 
Painting pumpkins sounds fun. You could also put out crayons and coloring pages (tons of free ones online). Anything that they can make and take would be fun. 
Michael's sells kits that come with wooden cutouts and markers. They've gone over really well at parties that we've had. I do recommend different markers since the ones that come with them aren't terribly high quality. 
My final suggestion is button spiders. I don't have any pictures handy, but they are super easy. You need a button with 4 holes and 4 pipe cleaners for each one. You pull two pipe cleaners through two of the holes directly across from each other and repeat to make 8 legs. Glue on googly eyes. Really easy and fun.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My Pinterest has a Halloween Games board with TONS of kid activities. There is a template of an ugly witch and a nose for pin the nose on a witch. It is all ready to print out and looks great in color, but the black and white is good too.

Many games that you can put together with minimal effort and provide lots of fun. Printersdevil's Halloween Games Board


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

All great suggestions. Our annual party typically is very family/kid oriented. We start with a "find items" game, just so kids that have arrived get right onto doing something. Then we have a magician, followed by an additional game or two, and the zombie autopsy, which is where I have hidden body parts on a plate under a box and kids have to put hands in and guess what food it is made if. For example, zombie brain was an overcooked cauliflower, hot dogs were fingers etc. Lastly we do donut eating, first kids, than ladies, then gents. So much fun for all!


----------



## Scarecrow75 (Oct 15, 2015)

A few years back when the kids were a little younger we did a pie eating contest. We got a bunch of those small pies in a box, there like a dollar. Sell them everywhere up in N.Y. Had the kids lock their fingers behind their backs and go to town. First one with an empty plate gets the prize. I remember them having a lot of fun and also it was pretty competitive.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

We have a field behind our house. One year we did a graveyard and scattered candy and mini 1-1/2" glow sticks all around. The kids had a blast hunting for everything with their flashlights. With only 5 to 10 kids, you could easily do that in your backyard. Another year, we hid 200 of those mini glow sticks all around the perimeter of our house. You only notice them when you're right on top of them. The kid who found the most got a prize. They collected them in clear jars so in the end, each had a fun glow jar. http://www.windycitynovelties.com/green-mini-light-sticks-for-glow-flyer-golf-balls.html

Windy City Novelties has lots of bulk purchases of fun glow items and light up/LED products. http://www.windycitynovelties.com/


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

A couple years ago my daughter made a skeleton Plinko game for a school project.


----------



## WolfPak (Apr 27, 2016)

doto said:


> A couple years ago my daughter made a skeleton Plinko game for a school project.



Nice creation of the plinko game! I love the design. 

Don't forget the classic bob for apples  That is always a fun one. I would go on Pinterest and see all the great creative ideas. I love the ring toss pictures where someone made witch hats out of cones to toss the rings on. All the classic carnival games are always a hit with my boys (ages 4 and 6 now). I do the same games but make them into different themes. I made a new one this year that was really easy....it was called "roll the canon" because my son had a pirate birthday party theme....I used a scrap piece of plywood and hammered nails into it like a grid, used some rubber bands to make a maze and put a large sized marble in the maze so they had to roll the marble through the maze. I hot glued a dollar store plastic bowl on the underside of the wood so the wood could "roll". See the pic 









I also did a pirate themed ring toss game (inspired from Pinterest but made my own version)


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Have any animated displays? 
Allow the kids to push the power button and make them work, more fun if they get to scare one another as they do this.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

You could do a spin off the egg spoon race. get small plastic or foam pumpkins and some spoons 2 kids race each other winner is the one who still has a pumpkin at the finish line


----------



## Creepy Mom (Dec 16, 2014)

We have had a party every year for the past 10, and it gets bigger every year. Always on the list, a Halloween piñata, donuts on a string is always entertaining, bobbing for apples has lost some of its luster lately, but I usually do a bat/spider hunt. Tiny cut outs or hand made bats hidden all over, most found wins a trinket, also do a "Ghost" pumpkin hunt. I hide a white mini pumpkin (Tennis ball size) somewhere on my property, finder wins. (Property includes wooded yard), and new last year was the consequence wheel...no costume, then spin the wheel and do the dare. We did adults only and the kids were bummed! We need to switch that up so all kids spin this year. New this year is a pumpkin catapult. We usually have between 15-20 kids aged 4-18 and of course adults who act like kids


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Go on ebay and get an old Creepy Crawlers oven, molds, and some goop and let them make lots of nasty things.


----------

